# outlook 2010



## seafashion (May 24, 2012)

i am sending invitations for meetings/appointments from my calendar and i keep getting " this meeting is not in the calendar folder for this acct. responses to this meeting will not be tallied" how do i get them to be tallied so i can see who accepts, declines, etc ??


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Please try this: Click on File>Account Settings>Data Files Tab and change the default location from what ever it is to the account you want calendar invites to go out from and be tallied back to. Close the dialogue box, then close and restart Outlook. Now, try sending a test invitation to someone. 

Please post an update.


----------

